# Mavs vs Bucks, Oct 19



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Tuesday, Oct. 19 (8:30 p.m. ET)

TV: none

Radio: 103.3 FM, 1270 AM (Spanish)*

This is the Mavs first preseason home game.

  *VS*   


I think the Mavs will win since its at home.
DALLAS - 99
MILWAUKEE - 93


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I think a bunch of players are injured, so I have no idea what the starting lineups will be.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

dampier will play
dirk won't (grandmother died)
quis won't
stack won't
bradley won't



go mavs


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

What do you think the lineup will be? This is what I think...

PG - Jason Terry
SG - Michael Finley
SF - Josh Howard
PF - Alan Henderson
C - Erick Dampier

After seeing that lineup, there's no way the Mavs will win.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> What do you think the lineup will be? This is what I think...
> 
> PG - Jason Terry
> ...


i think booth will start at pf


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> What do you think the lineup will be? This is what I think...
> 
> PG - Jason Terry
> ...


u had it right on the nose. :yes:


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

terry looks more comfortable out there tonight


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

dj benga is altering mad shots. uh OH. dickau is catching fire. 3 threes this quarter


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

terry with 15
dickau with 14
harris with 14 and five boards

point guards looking good. benga swatted alot of shots


harris has l5 steals
terry had like 3

they have 6 dimes apiece

howard has 20 points
fin had 13 in limitted mins

most importantly! only 9 TURNOVERS! 

dampier had 10 and 9 before fouling out
booth had 9 and 7 with 4 blocks


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

man we lost by 2 points


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=241019006


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> man we lost by 2 points


Even though that was our 3rd preseason loss, I'm not too dissapointed. We didnt have 2 of our best 4 or so players are we managed to lose by only 2 points, we were missing our main scoring option and still scored over 100 points. DJ and Harris' statline looked pretty good.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Mavs did better than I expected. It looks like Devin Harris played well.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Devin Harris had 16 pts, 10-13 ft, 6 asts, 5 rebs, 5 stls, 2 blks! Those are some pretty good numbers for a rookie point guard. 

Seems like he was driving to the hoop a lot on offense.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Devin Harris had 16 pts, 10-13 ft, 6 asts, 5 rebs, 5 stls, 2 blks! Those are some pretty good numbers for a rookie point guard.
> 
> Seems like he was driving to the hoop a lot on offense.


devin was all OVER THE PLACE MAN. everytime i listened ont eh radio he was doing something. He also drew about 4 charges last night as well


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Devin Harris









Josh Howard









Erick Dampier









Jason Terry *









PS. Look at Terrys mad kicks


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

double post, soz


----------

